# Best place to get TB500



## Gt500face (May 12, 2015)

Looking for a reputable place to get TB500. I hear GWP is no good. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, GT


----------



## baitslinger (May 12, 2015)

USPeptides has it for $10 for 2 mg. It makes the pinched nerves in my neck feel sooo much better!


----------



## Gt500face (May 12, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> USPeptides has it for $10 for 2 mg. It makes the pinched nerves in my neck feel sooo much better!



Thanks brother


----------



## baitslinger (May 12, 2015)

You got it bro.The website is usapep.com. there are a couple with similar names, but I can vouch for this one's GHRP-2, CJC-1295 No DAC, TB-500, and PT-141(for unreal wood) LOL.


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 13, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## baitslinger (May 13, 2015)

What's the hmmmmm for? I have no vested interest in this company. Just trying to help my bros out and hooking you all up with a good deal.


----------

